# Osx/Xterm/Rlogin/Oracle



## bertrand.serullaz (18 Novembre 2003)

Pour mon boulot, j'ai accès via securId/RTC a un SF15K hébergeant une base Oracle 10.x. J'ai encore pu me féliciter d'avoir switcher car xterm + rlogin et me voilà connecter en 2 secondes... Sauf que sqlplus merci 'l'archéologie'. J'ai donc décider de m'atteler au chantier de monter un GUI OSx (sql Grinder en l'occurence) qui attaque une base oracle. J'ai dowloader sur OTN/network Macosx_920_dev_rel.tar.gz et je vais ce soir tenter le coup... Sauf que tous ce que j'ai lu c'est qu'Oracle/ Mac OSx on est dans le domaine imprécis des betas, et des ca doit marcher.
Si quelqu'un à une expérience , je suis trés interréssé.


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (20 Novembre 2003)

Etape 1) : Install Oracle Client 9i
Hier install ok. Une petite frayeur tout de même quand la RelNote requiert un G4 minimum ! C'est tout de même passé avec mon ImacDV400(G3). Par contre il faut les 2 gigas de disque. Pour ceux comme moi un peu juste (10Giga en tout) on peut supprimer le fichier tar avant le dBCreate. La RelNot est bien faite, avec comme toujours une ou deux coquilles tellement grosse que ca ne pose pas de problème. Pour meubler l'attente je conseille un tail -f sur le MakeDB.log : on se sent toujours bête quand on voit défiler le code des pros.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Deux heures de traitement plus tard et c'est finis j'ai pu éteindre (avant de continuer les étapes suivantes plus tard). Mais j'avoue que ca a été un grand plaisir de taper sql&gt;shutdown abort dans mon Xterm.

Petit défaut de l'installation tout de même elle n'est pas configurable et j'ai eu droit à une full install alors que seule une petite partie est nécessaire ( netware Oracle client) Mais bon finalement je vais m'en servir pour prendre en main :

2) Install des JDBC drivers étape à suivre

Pour info:
http://download.oracle.com/otn/mac/oracle9i/macosx_920_dev_rel.tar.gz

http://www.rtlabs.com/support/oracleinstall.html


----------



## cygwin (20 Novembre 2003)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> ... J'ai encore pu me féliciter d'avoir switcher car xterm + rlogin et me voilà connecter en 2 secondes...



Sur quelle plate-forme qu'on ne peut pas faire rlogin


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (20 Novembre 2003)

Ok vu ton pseudo je te comprend, n'empêche je suis content d'avoir switché, et je changerais pas d'avis...... 
J'utilise Cygwin au bureau à la place d'Exceed (alors que j'ai la license, faut être con hein ..), c'est un super produit, et je suis ravis de faire la connaissance d'un de ses chevaliers blancs ...
Au fait si tu connais un site (Francais) ou je peux commander un CD avec une full des outils lib Cygwin, je suis interressé, car apparemment aujourd'hui tout le monde pense qu'on a l'ADSL, et bien moi non .... 
@+


----------



## cygwin (21 Novembre 2003)

Oulà, à Courbevoie sans ADSL ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, l'ensemble de Cygwin n'est pas gros. Tu peux choisir d'installer les packages qui t'intéressent en plusieurs fois. Le programme d'installation par réseau (setup.exe) ne pese que 263Ko.

Voici le lien  Cygwin


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (21 Novembre 2003)

Et Merde !!!
Ca m'apprendra a lire  en diagonale le prérequis, Oracle9i developper est pour MacOsX SERVER. Impossible de démarrer le listener correctement
Voilà qui met fin à mes aventures :-((. Me reste donc à surveiller le site Oracle et attendre,....

Ps:  Cygwin je sais je sais, surtout que je suis à 100 m de LDCOM, mais je n'ai pas la config adaptée : seulement 10 Giga de disque sans graveur, ni unités de stockage externe. Je suis un switcheur et ce premier mac d'occasion m'a permis d'adopter la pomme. L'ADSL pour ma prochaine machine en 200X ...

@+


----------

